# Rod Table Inspiration



## LoupGarou (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok so my son want's to start wrapping rods and I am going to build him a work bench. If anyone cares to share pictures for my inspiration it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod Bench*



LoupGarou said:


> Ok so my son want's to start wrapping rods and I am going to build him a work bench. If anyone cares to share pictures for my inspiration it would be greatly appreciated.


A bench of a comfortable height with adequate lighting and place to store(hide) things in. Maybe drawers? I personally like shelves(or a pegboard) or access. C2


----------

